# flush wheel fitment



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

It really depends on the width you want to go how low you'll need the offset. I think a 17x8 +30 would be pretty aggressive on our cars, with a 225/50 tire. The tire wouldn't be stretched though, but it would have an overall diameter close to stock.

This is just a guess based on my ECO wheels which are 17x7 +42 with 215/55 tires. I would venture to say that an 8" wide rim with 30mm offset will require rolled fenders at the very least. +35 would be my guess for fitment with no mod to fenders.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i would assume your best bet is let the professional do it. who ever is going to make the custom wheels would know exactly how and what to measure to get you exactly what you need. there is a lot to know about wheel measurements.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> This is just a guess based on my ECO wheels which are 17x7 +42 with 215/55 tires.


Just curious how you know that the Eco wheels are 42 offset.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks fatkid and osris


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Just curious how you know that the Eco wheels are 42 offset.


I looked at my ECO wheels!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> I looked at my ECO wheels!


I'm assuming the stamp on the back of the spokes? Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it's stamped on the barrel, behind the spokes.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

keep us updated on what you find out jakkaroo...i would be interested to here what dimensions we could push on our cruze..


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im going 7in wide in the front 33 offset and 7.5 rear with 30 offset should be okay but not tooooo crazy


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

17x9 with a 215 or 225 would look awesome, HELLAFLUSH!!!!!


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Stretched tires? Ugh.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> im going 7in wide in the front 33 offset and 7.5 rear with 30 offset should be okay but not tooooo crazy


Using those specs will not yield any kind of "dishness".

You'd have to drop the offset to the 20's and width into the 8.5 and greater.

You say your going with "custom" wheels. Who is the manufacturer?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

man your gonna have to go with a pretty narrow tire to get much stretch out of that wheel width. i thought you were going to go a bit more crazy than that being the start of the thread. oh well i can't blame you. you shouldn't run into to any fitment issues though. definitely post some pics when you get them installed.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Using those specs will not yield any kind of "dishness".
> 
> You'd have to drop the offset to the 20's and width into the 8.5 and greater.
> 
> You say your going with "custom" wheels. Who is the manufacturer?


X2

You're going to need to do lots of measuring first to figure out exactly where you want the wheels to sit, im thinking you'll need something in the 17x9 +20 / 17x10 +30 ballpark.
Then you'll need some coilovers for a dumped stance, even with gangster fitment wheels you need a proper stance or it will look like ****.

I'm pretty sure there was a guy on here running 17x9 /17x9.5 with 215's/225's, I'll see if I can find his posts...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Found the thread I was thinking of but I was off on the specs. In another posts he says the wheels are 18x8 / 18x9 +38 with 225/45's all around.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...ension-lowered-installed-reviewed-w-pics.html

In my opinion its still needs a more aggressive fitment and to be much lower to really pull off the look right...


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

if i remember correctly he also has wheel adapters on it too. which would give it anywhere from a .5 inch to 1 inch extra backspacing.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> im going 7in wide in the front 33 offset and 7.5 rear with 30 offset should be okay but not tooooo crazy


Honestly that wouldn't even be a noticable difference in how flush the wheels look compared to stock with those specs. Also, you're not going to be stretching any tires on dinky 7.5" wheels.

The first thing you need to do is go out to your car with some sort of measuring device and see how much available clearance you have on both sides of your wheels/tires, the outside space to the fenders and the inside space to the struts or any suspension components.

Then with your new information you just gathered go on this site and start plugging in numbers...

Online Wheel & Tyre Fitment calculator. Offset and Tyre Stretch

I seriously think you need to step up to 18" wheels as well or else you'll need to stick with a tall 55 series sidewall tire to maintain the proper tire diameter. 

I suggest starting with a 18x9 +30 wheel with a 225/45 tire to start, then maybe something even more aggressive like 18x10 +30 in the rear since you don't have to worry about turning out back.

Hope that helps get you on the right path...


----------



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

XXR custom drilled for a cobalt ss. I'm not sure what offsets they offer but it's something to look into.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Honestly that wouldn't even be a noticable difference in how flush the wheels look compared to stock with those specs. Also, you're not going to be stretching any tires on dinky 7.5" wheels.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is go out to your car with some sort of measuring device and see how much available clearance you have on both sides of your wheels/tires, the outside space to the fenders and the inside space to the struts or any suspension components.
> 
> ...


you gotta rember i drive this car everyday,but ill look into these specs


----------

